# security/alarm settings...dashboard flashing red light



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

That is the security LED status indicator telling you the system is armed. When you first lock the car with the fob it glows solid for around 30 seconds and than starts to blink. I have not checked to see if changing the dome delay shortens or lengthens the time it takes to change from solid to blinking. I will play with that tomorrow.


----------

